# diodo para motor



## JAVIER B (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola. queria saber de cuanto tiene que ser el diodo necesario para un motor de 5V. El circuito que quiero hacer consta de dos finales de carrera, una llave de cruce y el motor, y los diodos son para los finales de carrera. Gracias


----------



## JV (Oct 11, 2006)

Los diodos se eligen en funcion de la corriente en tu caso, ya que 5V es una tension baja y la gran mayoria de los diodos no tienen problema. Sabes cual es el consumo del motor?


----------



## JAVIER B (Oct 11, 2006)

El consumo es tambien muy bajo, no se cuanto pero es bajo porque no es de mucha potencia el motor. Es como los de laboratorio de tecnologia de cualquier colegio


----------



## JV (Oct 11, 2006)

En ese caso con un diodo 1N4004 al 1N4007 te deberia sobrar. Soportan 1A y entre 100 y 1000V


----------

